# Fastest way to cycle 65 gal



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

What is the fastest way to cycle a 65 gallon tank. i'm planing on using most fo the water from my 20 gallon aswell. Is that a good thing or a bad thing??


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

buy the new filter now and start running it on you other tank to start building up bacteria in it. Other than that a 20 is just too small to really help cycle a 65 real fast.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

i usually speed it up a bit by getting the filter media out of an established tank and washing it in the new one.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Use an established filter If you can, alonge with what ecer decore you can steal. If you are ina super hurry get some bio-spira. I know a guy that can ship it if you need some. What are you going to stick in there any way?


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

I have 2 RBP's rioght now and i'm gonna stick in 2-3 more and see what happens. May be a little overstocked but they are still small and I'll end up with more filters later on to take care of any excess waste. Will he ship the Bio-Spira to Ontario??


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Even though you use previous established media, water, and filters in your new tank, it still doesnt complete all of the bio-load needed to help cycle ther tank. I would also suggest Bio-Spira for quick cycling. Jusdt remember to take out carbon to help speed the proccess. Try Big-Al's online.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

buy Bio-spira.................that stuff make your tank cycle faster.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Just remember to take out carbon to help speed the proccess.


 Does this really work? it sure would explain 1 or 2 things.lol


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

BIO SPIRA!!!!..and put ur old filter in the tank for the bacteria


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

> Just remember to take out carbon to help speed the proccess.


Bio Spira worked for me although it took longer than expected. Almost a full week for ammo to come all the way down. I did have carbon running though so that may explain the delay.


----------

